# Blank Screen, Fan running



## johnz12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, I currently have a HP Pavilion a1730n. When I power my computer, the fan runs (ultra high speed, louder then usual, continueous) but the monitor remains black (no logo, just blank). I cleaned whatever I could inside of the computer with compressed gas. Everything seems to be positioned properly (no loose connections). I've tried whatever I could, and now I am at a loss. Any suggestions?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

fans run loud when things get hot. Check the heatsink has not come loose. If it has then you need to take it off clean the cpu and heatsink with 90% isopropyl alcohol and apply fresh paste to the cpu then reattach the heatsink.

check the monitor cable isn't loose (try another if you can)

check that the psu fan is working, also if you can borrow another psu to try.

this could be a power issue (just because lights and fans work doesn't mean its getting good power)

how old is the system?


----------



## paranoider (Sep 27, 2010)

My "guess" would be the MB normally controls the fan speed. It probably starts off running the fan flat out, then sometime after it's finished initiating the hardware the fan speed control kicks in. Normally the process wouldn't take long, but I once had an ASUS MB with a third party CPU cooler and for the fist 15 seconds or so after booting the CPU fan would be sound like a lawn mower until the MB got around to slowing it down.

In your case it sounds like the MB is getting "stuck" during the hardware initiation process. I'd unplug all hardware from it not required for the PC to boot and use the MB's jumpers to reset the CMOS. Try a different video card too if you can, given you're not getting any video, but it could be a problem with the MB itself.

If the Pc won't start after it's been sitting idle for a time then it's not failing to start because of heat, although maybe check the MB to make sure any heatsinks still seem to be attached firmly in place. I've seen chipset heatsinks held on by little spring loaded clips which have broken, the heatsink no longer makes proper contact, and the PC might seem a little flaky for a short time or the first thing you know about it is when the PC suddenly stops working.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC (if equipped)
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Attempt to boot the PC using the integrated graphics if equipped (if not add the graphics card)

If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and test with one stick at a time
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors
-Test with another PSU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CPU fan runs at full RPM until the PC can get past the Bios.
How old is the PC?


----------



## aboori (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just joined your forum! 

I had (~have) almost the same problem. It happened suddenly! When I push the power button the power light turns on but the screen is completely black. I tried all possible cases: removing battery/AC adapter/keeping both
But I got the same black screen followed by (randomly!):
- Automatic power off after 4-5 seconds
- Fan went max fast forever and the screen kept black and I had to power it off (keep power button for a few seconds)

THEN, I changed the 2x4GB RAM pair with a single 2GB and it works like before (of course slower due to the RAM downgrade). I really hope this experience can help others reclaim more systems if their computers show the same symptoms.
Does anyone know what may be the cause for the RAM failure? I have been using them only for a few months! Is it possible they have not been a proper match for my motherboard (even if they were working!)? Should I just throw them away or the problem may be from somewhere else and I can reclaim my 8GB RAM?
Any idea is greatly appreciated


----------

